# Bike sizing?



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey, I just started putting a bike together for my wife as a surprise for next spring. I know how bikes fit for guys, but haven't the faintest idea for women. She is 5'10" with pretty long legs. I just purchased a scott frame that is size 54. I need your womanly advise on stem size and crank length. Also, do you guys have any recomendations for saddles? Right now she has a Terry liberator X, but I don't think she likes it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Are her torso and arms shorter in comparison with her legs? If so she might need a slightly shorter stem and/or longer fork steerer. Best thing to do is build up the bike and get her on it. 

Me, I use a Selle Italia lady gel flow saddle.


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm 5'9 and ride a Look 585. I have long arms but I had to put a 90 stem on because of my short torso. If she has a short torso you should get her handlebars with a short reach. Mine are the fsa k force and the reach is too far. I had a hard time finding a saddle and am currently riding on the fizik aliante and like it. You should definately get her 172.5 cranks for her height.


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

Make your best guess on a stem length now, on an inexpensive. When she starts riding it, you'll have a better feel of whether the length needs to be changed shorter or longer, and get a nicer stem with the corrected length at that point.


----------

